# 2-29-08 Snow Pics



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some pics for the last snow fall we had. We had a quick 2 incher come through.payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, i love the rig. Keep them coming


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

nice pics hambrick.... love the truck...keep em comin


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics hows your spreader workin


----------



## T's snowplowing (Dec 30, 2007)

*2-29-08 / 3-1-08 storm*

here are some storm pics guys hope you dont get jealous of the amount of snow here in NH


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

deere615;532947 said:


> Nice pics hows your spreader workin


The spreader is holding up well. I had a buddy fab up a back plate as I was getting a lot of salt on the bumper. The plate works perfectly and keeps all the salt off the back of the truck. It would be nice if it was little bigger but it beats doing it by hand. Thanks Mike


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hambrick & Co.;533503 said:


> The spreader is holding up well. I had a buddy fab up a back plate as I was getting a lot of salt on the bumper. The plate works perfectly and keeps all the salt off the back of the truck. It would be nice if it was little bigger but it beats doing it by hand. Thanks Mike


Thats good deffinitly want too keep that salt off the bumper


----------

